# Bluetooth control of DC layout Hardware/Software



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

I am sure one can do this with an Arduino but my old brain struggles with this approach. Is there any off the shelf units that will allow radio control via Bluetooth? Even thought I was trained as an electronic technician, that was over 50 years ago. I have been playing with an Arduino Uno but I don't want to struggle any more and I just want to enjoy my layout without a lot of confusing, for me now, setups. I don't want to migrate to DCC.
Thanks!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you may want to check out the threads from *Shd*wdrgn on this board, and also posts from RT_Coker , they are both working on wireless / bluetooth alternatives


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

This is not Bluetooth but it has its fans:

http://www.ringengineering.com/


Bachmann has their E-Z-App line using Bluetooth.



Frederick


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks but my layout is N Scale.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

The hardware and App that can do a Bluetooth-DC-to-Track is available (see DFR0351) but I am not aware for any Arduino code. I have the hardware but a too busy with OS-DBTC. You could try the people doing DCC++ (DC should be just a reduced DCC).

The BlueRail HO board and App should also work for Bluetooth-DC-to-Track.

Or wait for a good ebay deal on one of the "http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Bachmann-FT-E-Z-APP-Bluetooth-Lackawanna-604-HO-68903-/331902953493?hash=item4d46f52815:g:KF4AAOSwbYZXfqYy" and take the board out and use it for Bluetooth-DC-to-Track.
Bob


----------

